# Ultimate Guide to Canada's National Parks - 21 of the Country's Wildest Places



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ultimate Guide to Canada's National Parks - 21 of the Country's Wildest Places
From Wanderlust Travel Magazine/ wanderlust.co.uk

"From trawling the Arctic’s ice floes to hiking in dramatic scenery, Canada’s National Parks are truly wild. With free entry in 2017 to celebrate the country's 150th 'birthday', here are the best ones to sample..."





_Medicine Lake, Jasper National Park (Dreamstime) 

Richard_


----------

